# is it possible to install 2 versions of python?



## wonslung (Dec 4, 2009)

i was just currious if there is an easy way to set up 2 versions of python on the same system.

I have a program that calls for python 2.5 and doesn't quite work as well with 2.6

edit:

never mind, i just realized how silly this question was..i'll just use a jail


----------



## Voltar (Dec 4, 2009)

Yes, you can install both. I have Python 2.5 and 2.6 installed from ports. The default 'python' in /usr/local/bin is 2.6, and I have a 'python2.5' and 'python2.6' binary. 


```
# ls -a | grep python
python
python-config
python-shared
python-shared-config
python-shared2.5
python-shared2.5-config
python-shared2.6
python-shared2.6-config
python2.5
python2.5-config
python2.6
python2.6-config
```


----------



## wonslung (Dec 5, 2009)

Voltar said:
			
		

> Yes, you can install both. I have Python 2.5 and 2.6 installed from ports. The default 'python' in /usr/local/bin is 2.6, and I have a 'python2.5' and 'python2.6' binary.
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



yah, i just found this in the handbook after mentioning it...when you do it this way does the python programs know which one to use?

for instance if i have 2.6 set as default and i have a program which needs 2.5 how do i make sure it uses 2.5


----------



## Dru (Dec 5, 2009)

Just edit your make.conf to which version you want to use, before you build the port.


----------



## wonslung (Dec 5, 2009)

ok, so if it's not a port, i could just do this:

set make.conf to use python 2.5, install the program which needs 2.5, then set make.conf to use 2.6 and install everything else that needs python?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 5, 2009)

You can set port-specific settings in /etc/make.conf. Random example:


```
.if ${.CURDIR:M*/ports/devel/ccache}
  NO_CCACHE=yes
.endif
```


----------



## Voltar (Dec 5, 2009)

wonslung said:
			
		

> for instance if i have 2.6 set as default and i have a program which needs 2.5 how do i make sure it uses 2.5



Edit the shebang?


----------

